# Currency Exchange rate......best euro rate



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Good afternoon people

Suggestions please for the best source re £/ EURO exchange rate in preparation for our first French trip.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Just buy some quick. Have a search on Google or other search engine. The BH got ours from the PO I think.

Just remember fuel and gas is going up in France everyday. It's about £109.00 / ltr and going up.

Johnny F


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Do you have a Nationwide flex account with a debit card (no charges at ATM's abroad) today you would receive 1.27 euros to the £, for small amount's I do not think there is a better way.

Charlie


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

The best rate (guaranteed to be better than all except where you have to pay to have it delivered) is at www.caxtonfxcard.com
*Today it's 125.3*

You need to get a card (online) then upload pounds from debit card. You then use it as a credit card

Also-only costs 2 euros to take cash out abroad (or here)


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Charlie...the Nationwide Debit Flex account seems to be well spoke off on this forum so will pop in next week, however the best rate i have seen/ know is Tesco at Pitsea at 1.24....


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I believe the Nationwide base their exchange rate from the Visa exchange rate, attached

Charlie
http://www.corporate.visa.com/pd/consumer_services/consumer_ex_results.jsp?from=GBP&to=EUR&rate=0.0


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

The pound has been a little stronger in the last week or so and oil is 5 or 6 dollars off it's high point so it maybe that the worst is over for the moment. I would recommend that you pay by card for things like fuel and larger food shops and use cash for smaller purchases.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Althams on the High st was 1.23 today

Anne


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Currency*

Hi

www.travelex.co.uk - check out their pre order rates.

Russell


----------



## 113739 (Jun 26, 2008)

just come back from France and we were down to 1.17 euros /£1


----------



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

*Euro exchange rate*

Hi dinger
We went to France at the end of March and I ordered from travelex at 1.24 the best I could find. While away we used Rogers Nationwide flex a/c and my Nationwide credit card. when we got home in May the rate we got was 1.27, and no charges :lol: 
This time we are taking the few remaining euros and using our cards in France.
Hope this helps

Sandra


----------

